# New Editions to the Shop



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well after doing a few projects I decided to treat myself to a few new tools.

I found this Jessem Router table in Kijjii and thought is that a typo on the price.I emailed the guy and he said he still had it for the price listed $550.00. Well I called my wingman up and jumped in the truck and drove down to Calgary. 

Was yelling for my wingman to " START THE CAR... START THE CAR"! upon exiting the garage.

The table is like new and the mitre slide was still in the box. The router lift was just what I was looking for and will fit the 3.5 HP router motor by Jessem I want to get as well.

I also got the dovetail saws and the chisels. I had to head out to see the family so I did not get a chance to start the dovetails yet but will next week.

Tonight I assembled the table and slide after I built a bench for my hunting partners cabin. 

Was a great night in the shop.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

For those who are wondering what the hell I am talking about reference START THE CAR have a look at one of the best commercials I have seen from IKEA.

Ikea – Start the Car « The Best Commercials


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great score, Dan... how about writing a review on that table setup, after you get a chance to shake it down a bit? Perhaps a photo essay? <g>


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice haul on tools Dan. START THE CAR, now that is cute.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice find my friend very nice.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*20" Delta Bandsaw*

Well I found my Band saw Delta 20" used and got it for $1,100 came with fence and Veritas Setup blocks and one 3 tpi blade at 156 1/2" long. He also gave me a manual with the video "Mastering your Band saw" by mark Duginske.

I also upgraded the dust collection and got all the hoses off the ground by running it on the ceiling with tin.

I ran Black pipe on the ceiling as well next to the assembly bench for hanging my air guns out of the way.

It is shaping up nicely and is a joy to work in now I just have to find more time in a 24 day.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck! Great bandsaw Dan! Looks like next year you'll need to start the addition on the shop. :jester:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Turning out to be a great workspace Dan. I know it has been a long hard road, but it will be worth it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Some guys have all the luck! Great bandsaw Dan! Looks like next year you'll need to start the addition on the shop. :jester:



Debbie I can assure oyu the shop will not get bigger just my wallet now that I am almost done getting what I have dremaed off as far as tools are concerned.

The shop is a little tight with the additional table setup that the dresser is sitting on but with everything on wheels I can move stuff around but so far I love it! Its great to have things in their respective places. Having the air hooked up now is really a added bonus. I installed a drain cock on it at the bottom to drain the water. It is no where near what Jim had done but this suits my needs just fine for now.

Once I get the dresser doen I will make some shop jigs and saw blade holders and a nice set of drawers to go under the workbench. I like having stuff out of the way and free of dust. 

It sure felt good to be in the shop for a week straight god how I look forward to Dec 24 2015.:sold:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought you fell off the end of the earth. Sure is amazing how quickly the "room" we thought we had fills up!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I am almost done getting what I have dremaed off as far as tools are concerned.
> 
> It sure felt good to be in the shop for a week straight god how I look forward to Dec 24 2015.:sold:


Hi, Dan... my name is Jim.. and I too am a tool addict... 

Nice positive thinking on "what I've dreamed of" but you haven't gone to bed yet tonight.. nor tomorrow night.. 

2015.. retirement or house paid off?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

House is already paid off it will be my retirement


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Sh*t, Dan.. from one addict to another, with no house note you've got plenty of time to do a significant add-on to your shop... When you're retired you'll be doing odd jobs to keep busy and how *else* will you have space to house all those new tools you'll be buying? ...or are you going to go "cold turkey"? :jester:


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Dan, great looking shop. I have the shop, but it's also being used as my storage shed/ kids toys/bicycles holding area, etc. etc. Saving up to add a separate lawn tools/ kids toys/ everything I don't want in my work shop building. Once that's done, I'll be able to get my shop going again.
What's the green table saw in the picture? Is that a General? I was all set to pull the trigger on a Ridgid TS from HD, and they went and discontinued it. Now I'm still looking for something worth getting that won't break the bank.
Again, super nice shop you have there.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes it is a General and has served me well to date. I beleive the model # is 50-175 M1. The retail for about $1000 in Canada.

https://www.canadianwoodworker.com/webstore/wecs.php?store=&action=display&target=50-175

Thanks for your remarks I appreciate it.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Vac system ?*

It looks like you have used tin vent pipe for your vac system ? Are you going to "air ball" it, the joints , that is. Last question what are you useing for the vacuume? Your shop is to be envied ! Thanks in advance --- Frank Lee, Kingman, AZ:thank_you2:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes I have to seal all the joints still but wanted to wait till I get the dresser finished so I do not risk getting any goop on it. 

I assume air ball it means to seal the joints.

I amusing a Craftex : DUST COLLECTOR 2HP 1596 CFM 1 MICRN CSA:

Craftex 2HP Dust Collector 1600CFM Woodworking CT030

I have also replaced the filter with a Can Filter :

CANISTER FILTER FOR 2HPAND 3HP D/COLLECTORS - Busy Bee Tools


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking shop Dan, but, can you straighten the edge clamp under the left window. It throws the whole shop off. Thanks!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> Nice looking shop Dan, but, can you straighten the edge clamp under the left window. It throws the whole shop off. Thanks!


My god how did I miss that?... lol ok if it will make you sleep better at night the final shots of the dresser will include all clamps in order just how you like them.


----------



## CurleyBill (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice set up! I picked up the same Jessem Table, lift and fence last winter for $600...and I thought I got a great deal! Dust collection is my next project. What di you use?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CurleyBill said:


> Nice set up! I picked up the same Jessem Table, lift and fence last winter for $600...and I thought I got a great deal! Dust collection is my next project. What di you use?


If you go back and look at the first post with the pictures you will see that I use a 2 1/2" hose connected to my shop vac and I run it into a vacuum switch I picked up at Lee Valley which operates when you turn on the router and when you shut the router off it will continue to run and shut off 10 seconds later. This is very handy and I would not go without because after doing 8 sets of drawers with a mitre lock but you would have never guessed I did due to the lack of wood particles and dust.

I do have a outlet mounted on the ceiling if I choose to use a 4" hookup but to be honest I do not think I will need it. I like to plan ahead and have things in place just in case I need them. Easier to do while your installing and setting things up. I can still use the outlet for cleaning off the workbench if need be or use it for my thickness planer.

If you do not have a set of casters yet for the table I would highly recommend looking at the new heavy duty ones Lee Valley Heavy-Duty Polyurethane Casters - Lee Valley Tools carries or if you have a Princess auto they sale them there too "Tool Box casters with locking brake and swivel 3" precision bearing threaded stem caster with brake | Medium Duty 201-499 Lbs | Casters | Farm | Princess Auto

Thanks for looking and good luck!


----------

